
Open Calais Semantic Web Search Tool - da5e
http://viewer.opencalais.com/
======
mkramlich
For some reason my brain read that as "Open Calacanis (...)" and I pictured a
web search tool site where EVERY result was a link to a page on _Mahalo_.

Then I woke up screaming.

~~~
Jim_Neath
I did exactly the same thing.

~~~
Uchikoma
Hate to say it, but: Me too.

------
jashkenas
If you'd like to play around with what the Calais API provides, I've just
added support for it on <http://apiplayground.org>

Paste in the text from a newspaper article, for example, and it'll show you
tables of some of the entities that are extracted.

If you're interested in seeing what the back-end that services the API calls
looks like (Node.js, so that it doesn't block), take a look here:

[http://github.com/jashkenas/api-
playground/blob/master/src/a...](http://github.com/jashkenas/api-
playground/blob/master/src/app.coffee)

------
TomTague
First, thanks for building the demo tool!

If you'd like to see the _really_ interesting stuff that OpenCalais extracts
head over to <http://viewer.opencalais.com>. OpenCalais goes well beyond
entities and extracts relevant facts and events as well. Entities are just
what's in the news - events are what's _happening_.

~~~
jashkenas
Good call. The API Playground just has some surface-level results from
different APIs. The OpenCalais viewer is much more comprehensive.

------
iamelgringo
I'm using it on <http://Newsley.com>. I'm particularly interested in building
support for the events/facts OpenCalais extracts, but I'm only part way
through rebuilding the back end. I'm also really excited to use it along with
publicly linked data sets.

Currently, I'm extracting entities that are above a certain relevance
threshold for each article. e.g. [http://newsley.com/articles/developing-
countries-set-to-acco...](http://newsley.com/articles/developing-countries-
set-to-account-for-nearly-60-of-world-gdp-by-2030-according-to-new-
estimates/2550)

It's a great api. You can push 50k articles a day through their system for
free. 2 million articles a day is $2000 a month.

------
nader
Open Calais is already around for some time and evolved greatly. It's
especially interesting when you input text about the BP Oil Spill.

~~~
pier0
Open Calacanis has been around for some time as well and now is trying to
evolve into a pro poker player. He's especially interesting when he's trying
to deny Mahalo spamming techniques and pretending to delete his facebook
account.

